# Need used fiberglass trailer



## Walter (Jun 4, 2002)

We are interested in a 13'-17' used fiberglass trailer. I have searched some internet listings for Scamp, Burro and Casita and have not found any on the West coast. We like the idea of fiberglass because (1)my wife has asthma and cannot tolerate any trace of mold which may exist in an older wood frame trailer, (2) lightweight, and (3) it should require less maintenance. However she also cannot tolerate epoxy, resin, etc odors.
Questions:
1. Suggestions for resources for used Scamp, Burro, Casita trailers.
2. Do fiberglass trailers retain a synthetics odor?
3. Any suggestions on other brands of lightweight trailers (under 2000 pounds dry weight).
Thanks

Walt


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 4, 2002)

Need used fiberglass trailer

Hi Walt,
Don't know what sites you have tried but here are a few that may have what you are seeking.
http://www.rvsearch.com/

This one is connected to this forum.
http://www.rvusa.com/classified/

http://www.rvliquidators.com/

http://www.rvclassified.com/

http://www.rvtraderonline.com/

http://www.rv-online.com/

http://www.mswebmasters.com/RVexch/
Hope this helps you out a bit.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------

